# June - "Memories" Voting Thread



## candid petunia

And it's voting time!

Please take some time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving* (you may also now "like" the entries if you so wish).

It is important that you *use ALL THREE VOTES*.

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double-check your votes before submitting them. *Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all the accounts banned.*

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## Staff Deployment

Are we allowed to endorse our favourite poem of the bunch? Since it's anonymous, there may be an obvious loophole


----------



## candid petunia

I see what you mean, but you'd have to keep track of all the comments and tally that with the entries. And not all members would comment here. 


It's pretty much like the board game Cluedo. A doctor is murdered in his mansion and there are six suspects with six possible murder weapons and the possible crime scene (the rooms of the mansion).
The players have a detective notebook which lists all the suspects, weapons and crime scenes. 3 cards from each stack are placed face-down on the game board, and the rest distributed among the players. Each player takes turns to guess the murderer, weapon and scene of the crime (that are placed on the board) and moves to each member to check if they possess any of the suggested card. Once they get a match, the player strikes it off in his notebook and the turn passes on to the next person.

The player who eliminates the false suspects and comes to a conclusion first is the winner. 



But then, let's also see if we can guess who wrote what (without disclosing here, just guess for yourself). I _might_ also post the list of the entries with the member names after the poll has ended. 



(Edit: Also, it always feels good to be appreciated.)


----------



## Staff Deployment

Loophole is that you'd tell people to vote for your own poem which would be a faux-pas normally. I love playing Clue but I am terrible at it. I also don't understand why people call it "Cluedo" when that's not even a word and it sounds like what you'd name a big friendly dog? Anyway my favourite dude is Professor Peacock. I dressed as him for a costume party once.

Right. Anyway.

I fully endorse "That You" to anyone who hasn't voted yet. Don't worry, it's not mine. I suggest taking the time to deduce what it's about. Very clever, selon moi.


----------



## candid petunia

The forum ghosts will keep a check to ensure members don't vote for their own poems.


----------



## writersblock

I just voted...  I enjoyed alot of entries and everyone deserves a vote! I love the anonymity too. Thanks Candid Petunia and Chester's daughter for making this happen.. It must be a hell of a job to put it all together.


----------



## bajmahal

writersblock said:


> I just voted...  I enjoyed alot of entries and everyone deserves a vote! I love the anonymity too. Thanks Candid Petunia and Chester's daughter for making this happen.. It must be a hell of a job to put it all together.



Seconded!


----------



## Chesters Daughter

I am a non entity in this instance, so all praise, kudos, thanks, gifts and/or large wads of cash should be bestowed upon Farah solely. This is her baby and she's tended it impeccably. It's with great gratitude and awe that I shout supremely well done, my love!


----------



## Skodt

:welcome:I flubbed. I meant to vote for the poem above mine. Seen my title guess it looked familiar to my mind, and I voted for it. I am not sure even a mod can fix the flub; but Candid knows which one is mine, and so tallying the vote of myself for that poem shouldn't be to difficult right?


----------



## candid petunia

Chester's Daughter said:


> I am a non entity in this instance, so all praise, kudos, thanks, gifts and/or large wads of cash should be bestowed upon Farah solely. This is her baby and she's tended it impeccably. It's with great gratitude and awe that I shout supremely well done, my love!


Aw shucks, 'twas nothing, Lisa. I enjoy doing the poetry challenges.


----------



## candid petunia

Skodt said:


> :welcome:I flubbed. I meant to vote for the poem above mine. Seen my title guess it looked familiar to my mind, and I voted for it. I am not sure even a mod can fix the flub; but Candid knows which one is mine, and so tallying the vote of myself for that poem shouldn't be to difficult right?



When a member votes for himself, the vote is usually discounted. I'll check with higher staff and see what can be done here.


----------



## gia_allwords

candid petunia said:


> And it's voting time! (...) Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


Thank you for all your efforts, it's great! I love this forum more and more 
Gia


----------



## Gumby

Yes, Candid Petunia and Chester's Daughter do a great job of running this challenge. They don't get nearly the recognition they deserve for doing it.


----------



## gia_allwords

Well I for one am very grateful 
And will shout it to the world every time I get the chance 
Many thanks Candid Petunia and Chester's Daughter!!! \\/


----------



## Gargh

Gumby said:


> Yes, Candid Petunia and Chester's Daughter do a great job of running this challenge. They don't get nearly the recognition they deserve for doing it.




That ^^ and... great turn out this month both on entries and votes - looks like your (extra) hard work for the blind challenge has been well worth it


----------



## Travers

Yes, very well done candid petunia and Chester's Daughter. And Kevin too for suggesting the blind challenge. It's already a resounding success!



Staff Deployment said:


> I fully endorse "That You" to anyone who hasn't voted yet. Don't worry, it's not mine. I suggest taking the time to deduce what it's about. Very clever, selon moi.



I couldn't agree more (and no, it isn't mine either).


----------



## Kevin

Travers said:


> And Kevin too for suggesting the blind challenge. It's already a resounding success!
> 
> 
> .


 It wasn't really my idea. It twas... (drumroll) .....Lewdog! (horrified gasps, and then... a few tittering applause.) Seriously...


----------



## Gargh

Kevin said:


> It wasn't really my idea. It twas... (drumroll) .....Lewdog! (horrified gasps, and then... a few tittering applause.) Seriously...



In which case, I tip my hat to Lewdog (Now where's that hat-tipping smiley... what?! No hat tipping smiley?!)


----------



## alanmt

Curse you all!  It took a lot of work to narrow my favorites down to nine; then to five; and lastly to three.

The two poems I cut from my top five to get three were That You and A Train Journey.  Sorry about that, poets.  They were fantastic, too.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Noooo alan you made the wrong decisiooooooon

D:


----------



## bazz cargo

Funny how some of them read like the same poet posted more than once. I voted for Candid Petunia and Chester's Daughter. One of them twice.:anonymous:


----------



## Ariel

I voted for "Spring '92," "Coffin Nails," and "She Used to Know the Name of Every Flower."

I liked quite a few of them, admittedly.  Coffin Nails gave me a nice shiver, I recognized myself in Spring of '92, and She Used . . . reminded me of a few of my favorite older ladies--one of whom I never knew before she succumbed to alzheimer's.  Those three made my heart ache.


----------



## Lewdog

Well so far two of the ones I voted for are in first and tied for second place.  So either I have some taste, or I've become a zombie of the corporate world.  I'll let you decide.


----------



## Travers

Kevin said:


> It wasn't really my idea. It twas... (drumroll) .....Lewdog! (horrified gasps, and then... a few tittering applause.) Seriously...


Well, I'm going to have to re-evaluate everything I thought I knew about the world... Well done Lew, now put your socks back on for god's sake.
I voted for "That You", "Untitled (remember buttered toast)" (which really should be the title), and "Rare Earth and Air". So many good poems this month. Well done all.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

**Important Message**

Unfortunately, it was necessary for us to discount the votes made by three newly registered members (all of whom made no posts at all) in the interest of fairness to all entrants. As members cannot access the secure challenge board until the ten post requirement is met, the poems posted there were not seen nor considered by the newly registered voters which is unfair to the entrants who had their work posted on the secure board. Measures have been taken to ensure this situation does not repeat itself. Our sincere apologies to all for any inconvenience this may have caused. Thank you for your kind understanding in this matter.


----------

